# Is Anyone Getting the new Basic Kindle 5?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Is anyone getting the new Basic kindle 7 & has the Basic kindle 5? If so, when you get it, can you tell me if the text is as dark on the new one than the older one. Thanks!


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm very interested in it because the design incorporates a lot of the features of the PW into it.  I have a PW2 but my eyes LOVE the dark text.  I just wish they hadn't removed the page turn buttons.  I think I wrote in once asking them to give us a Kindle with PW features such as X-Ray, Reading Time, Goodreads, etc. but with text that looked like the Basic Kindle.  Looks like I wasn't the only one who asked for that.  I had a Kindle 4, I guess it was, one of the first ones that was gray and the buttons were terrible.  I now have the black one and the buttons are perfect.  Have had a Touch and the screen was so sensitive it was dangerous.  I'm thinking I'll go to Best Buy when the new Basic is released, take the "baby" with me and do the comparisons.  

IMO with this new model of the Basic they've given a few things but have taken away a whole lot more in terms of size, weight (it is the heaviest), the PAGE TURN BUTTONS!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

The basic kindle is Ugly. 
Looks like a brick. and why is the plastic beneath the screen so big?

In this day and age, a kindle with no light is old, no matter the cost.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

avivs said:


> The basic kindle is Ugly.
> Looks like a brick. and why is the plastic beneath the screen so big?
> 
> In this day and age, a kindle with no light is old, no matter the cost.


Well, I don't think it's ugly. It really, to me, looks no different than the PW or the Voyage and not much different to the touch and previous Basic. It might not be to everyone's taste, but that's individual preference. 

I think, personally, that it's great that, besides the high-end Voyage, Amazon is sticking with a basic model that's affordable for just about anyone. Adding the light would definitely add cost -- and they do still have the PW available for those willing to pay for it. Making it touch screen probably helped, at this point, to keep the cost down _and_ make it more attractive to first time kindleers. After all, most folks nowadays are 'in tune' with the idea of a touch screen. Really, the Basic is the PW without the lighting system.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

I think it's not ugly


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I ordered it due to be here on the 2nd and I will advise at that time, I do have a k5 to compare it to it as well. I fully expect it to be the same...I also like that it has all the software extras that the PW2 has such as time left in chapter...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I look forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

One thing I did notice when reading the information about the new basic was the Amazon statement about battery life:

New Basic: "A single charge lasts up to four weeks, based on a half hour of reading per day with wireless off. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage"

Isn't that a downward change? 4 weeks=28 days, 1/2 hour per day; that's only 14 hours of reading time _without_ wireless, right?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> One thing I did notice when reading the information about the new basic was the Amazon statement about battery life:
> 
> New Basic: "A single charge lasts up to four weeks, based on a half hour of reading per day with wireless off. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage"
> 
> Isn't that a downward change? 4 weeks=28 days, 1/2 hour per day; that's only 14 hours of reading time _without_ wireless, right?


Yep, sure sounds like 14 hours reading time now. Maybe the touch screen needs more power? Smaller battery? Cut in half. I think it said "2 month/30 min a day" on the old basic, the one I have.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I also think that the touch screen uses up more battery.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I was looking for specs for the old Basic and found a "for sale" post.  In that it says the same, one moth based on a half-hour of daily reading time.  Also, if you look at the Paperwhite (current model, I'm assuming it still is and that there isn't a new Paperwhite) it says 2 months and the Paperwhite was always double the amount of the Basic in terms of battery and storage.  I've also noticed that they have stopped giving the amount of storage in GB.  Now it just says holds over 1,000 books whereas the Voyage has 4 GB and holds THOUSANDS of books.  It must be me.  All these specs used to be started in a very straight-forward, easy to compare manner.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The Basic K5 has 2GB. The Basic K7 has 4GB. The K7 also weighs more than the K5. The PW 1 & 2 both has 2GB, until recently when the PW2 came with 4GB. The Voyage has 4GB.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I pre-ordered it.  It should arrive October 2nd.  I'll make sure to keep you posted, Toby.  I'm hoping to LOVE it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you. I'm curious about the darkness of the text, as I found the contrast on the K5 to be fantastic. I do hope you love it.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Toby said:


> Is anyone getting the new Basic kindle 7 & has the Basic kindle 5? If so, when you get it, can you tell me if the text is as dark on the new one than the older one. Thanks!


I am getting one.

As you can judge by my signature's posts, I too find the non-frontlight Kindles to have had the best text blackness, so I will certainly post my impressions on the new basic Kindle compared to e.g. $69 Kindle 5 and PW2.

The one thing (in addition to good looks) I miss about the new basic Kindle is the cover light connection, I think with an official lighted cover it might have been perfect for many of us who feel the frontlight-tech to be less than perfect e-ink experience.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Toby said:


> Thank you. I'm curious about the darkness of the text, as I found the contrast on the K5 to be fantastic. I do hope you love it.


Toby, I cancelled my order. Got to thinking about the touch screen being like the Touch and that was enough to put me off! Sorry! I will no doubt go to Best Buy when the Kindles make it there and have a look, just for giggles. And I reserve the right to totally change my opinion! 

I have a current system which has suited me for the last while in that I download everything to my PW2, use it as a library, if you will. Then, when I get ready to read, depending on what kind of mood my eyes are in, I may download the book to the Basic and read it there. Or I might not. At any rate, I don't keep a large number of books on the Basic, just on the PW. Weird, huh?


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

I have had a few $69 Kindle 5's with some variance in the text blackness, as well as a $79 Kindle 4, with slightly lighter text than in my blackest $69 Kindle 5. And of course other Kindles with even lighter text (long stories, posted on my signature). So, it will certainly be interesting to see how the new basic Kindle compares to those, as well as to PW2 and Voyage - although historically some variance in e-ink unit blackness is to be expected even in non-frontlit screens.

Mine should ship October 2nd, but as it is going overseas, expect some days before I can report back.

Speaking of the touch, what interests me most in the new basic Kindle is the fact that there are no extra layers on top of that text, but it has most of the modern hallmarks of PW2. Will that pure e-ink goodness tempt me away form the convenience of the PW2 (or Voyage?). I am doubtful if I can't find a good lighted case for it - and that will be hard, as it is not a headline act and Amazon themselves are not doing such a case (no connectors either), so the selection is bound to be pretty limited. And the clip-on type of light is a far cry from the convenience of a pull-up lighted case.

Time will tell if Amazon has been able to perfect the IR touch or not. It isn't like e-ink type of slow-mo action really needs capacitive, but it really depends.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> Speaking of the touch, what interests me most in the new basic Kindle is the fact that there are no extra layers on top of that text, but it has most of the modern hallmarks of PW2. Will that pure e-ink goodness tempt me away form the convenience of the PW2 (or Voyage?).


Don't forget the Touch had the same features as the PW. In fact, when there was a new software update for the PW1, there would also be one for the Touch.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Vicki G. said:


> Don't forget the Touch had the same features as the PW. In fact, when there was a new software update for the PW1, there would also be one for the Touch.


That's fair point. I don't own a Touch, so there's that (pretty much own all Kindles but that and the first one which was not sold internationally). I guess the new Kindle is also more likely to be kept updated over the coming year(s) than Touch/PW1.

Also the new 2014 basic Kindle does have a faster processor and could have improvements in screen and touch quality. It is also lighter than Touch. I know it lack audio, but I have never used that on any Kindle. Here's hoping it is an improvement over Touch overall, though, for basic reading.

Touch did have a lighted cover, though.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a Touch and gave it away as soon as I got a different Kindle (PW1).  I made the remark in another thread that I was grateful that someone here at Kindleboards taught me the cure for the Touch, that being BACK!  I read in bed and just the touch of the sheet would send it off into God only knows where, sometimes pages ahead, sometimes chapters ahead.  One never knew.  However, if you hit BACK, it usually corrected the problem.  That alone kept me from throwing the Touch out the window on more than one occasion.  So perhaps you can see the reasoning behind my remarks about the type of touchscreen and deciding to back off of the new Basic for a bit.  I'll let you other guys let me know how it is.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Vicki G - Thanks for your response. No, it's not weird. I have kept my library of paid books on my touch. I am now deleting the books 1 by 1 & making sure that the books's on my PW2. I find the screen too dark on the Touch, so plan on passing that on to a friend.

FearIndex - I was hoping to see if you were going to get the new Basic 7. I love reading your thoughts & reviews. I look forward to seeing what you think. I got the Basic 5 because of your review & the darkness of the text & the lighter screen. Plus, the size is great. As for the light, I would love to have a cover with a light, but found amazon's lighted cover for the Basic made the kindle too heavy, so I ended up taking it off, & giving it away along with a Basic for a present. It defeated the purpose of having such a light weight kindle. I do hope the text is darker on the Voyage. Amazon still has not giving us more font sizes. It's the same 8. I was dissapointed in that, especially when some people were buying the Kobo for just that reason.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you, Toby, for your kind words now and back then.

It is always interesting to see how diverse people's views are. For example, we both agree on the e-ink screen and text blackness, yet for me the Amazon lighted cover is a part of what really makes the magic happen and for you it was a nuisance. 

Let's see what the Kindle 7 is like...


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

well it looks like my new basic k7 is being prepared to ship my account was charged and under orders its being ready to go...suppose to be tomorrow, kind of pumped up, I'll keep an eye out for the shipped e-mail...if it does great day tomorrow- new kindle and the Orioles in the division series playoffs...btw I did order the voyage but that's not till the 28th as I waited a day or two, had to retire health reasons and had to get the bosses ok


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

My Kindle 7 is processing too. Still there is the hop abroad ahead.

My Voyage won't be here until November, so my comparisons to that will have to wait even longer. But perhaps next week I will get a chance to post how Kindle 7 looks compared to $69 Kindle 5 and PW2, for example.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

just got the e-mail, kindle basic 7 has shipped, to be here tomorrow....now the wait look for the brown truck...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This is fun listening to your reports of the kindle 7 readying to ship. 

FearIndex, you mentioned the magic of the lighted cover with the K5. It has been a long time since I used the K4 with the lighted case, so it's a bit hard to remember what it was like, just that it felt like the cover doubled the weight of the kindle. Those were the 4th Generation kindles along with the Touch that year. As for the Touch, I have to use a light all the time, as the screen now seems more dark after using the PW. If I didn't give away my K4/5 cover, I would be tempted to try the lighted cover again on my K5 out of curiousity, just to try it out in the dark at night. The only thing is that it would be hard to get that kindle removed from the cover.  I can't wait to try out amazon's cover for the Voyage, which is supposed to be easy to attach & remove. My Voyage should arrive on 10/21.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

larryb52 said:


> just got the e-mail, kindle basic 7 has shipped, to be here tomorrow....now the wait look for the brown truck...


Got the shipped email too. I'm in Europe so no brown truck for me today yet, though. 

This is my umpteenth Kindle (counting a few replacements, I have/had a dozen or so) but I still get that little chill from the "Welcome to Kindle" email.

Yes, after all these years, Kindle still feels special.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Toby said:


> This is fun listening to your reports of the kindle 7 readying to ship.
> 
> FearIndex, you mentioned the magic of the lighted cover with the K5. It has been a long time since I used the K4 with the lighted case, so it's a bit hard to remember what it was like, just that it felt like the cover doubled the weight of the kindle. Those were the 4th Generation kindles along with the Touch that year. As for the Touch, I have to use a light all the time, as the screen now seems more dark after using the PW. If I didn't give away my K4/5 cover, I would be tempted to try the lighted cover again on my K5 out of curiousity, just to try it out in the dark at night. The only thing is that it would be hard to get that kindle removed from the cover.  I can't wait to try out amazon's cover for the Voyage, which is supposed to be easy to attach & remove. My Voyage should arrive on 10/21.


I understand. It does add weight. Here is a measurement I made way back - the lighted cover doesn't quite double the weight but pretty close. I usually read in bed supporting the Kindle on the bed, so I guess one reason it never bothered me.

$69 Kindle 4B/5 naked: 168 grams (approx. 5.93 ounces)
$69 Kindle 4B/5 with official lighted cover: 313 g
PaperWhite 1 3G: 220 g
PaperWhite 1 3G with official case: 355 g

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=129956.msg2358786#msg2358786


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

well checked the UPS # its out for delivery....where is that darn truck?!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

it came and I registered and loaded up the books I wanted and its as dark as the k5 (print) IMO, very nicely done. I got the case from amazon so it turns on and turns off the reader automatically. Still getting things together and I will report more later after a reading a bit but initial feel is a real nice product made well and the fonts are nice....so far so good...


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Congratulations, larryb52!

Sounds good.  Nice they kept the auto-on/off from PW.

Mine is somewhere on the Eastern seaboard waiting to hop over the pond to the old world. I didn't order until quite late, so it seems the Kindle 7 is not supply constrained (or little demand) as it shipped promptly on release.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info., FearIndex. Yours will be there very soon.
Larry - fantastic news. Enjoy your new kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Video review of the new basic kindle from Len Edgerly, who hosts the weekly podcast "Kindle Chronicles":

http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2014/10/02/new-79-kindle-makes-entry-level-very-alluring/


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Toby said:


> Thanks for the info., FearIndex. Yours will be there very soon.


My Kindle 7 is already somewhere in Germany, so maybe I will see it tomorrow.

I'll be sure to let you guys know what I find out.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

FearIndex said:


> My Kindle 7 is already somewhere in Germany, so maybe I will see it tomorrow.


Now close to home and out for delivery. Brown truck watch day for me today.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

FearIndex said:


> Now close to home and out for delivery. Brown truck watch day for me today.


Got it. Kindle 7 and black official leather cover.

It seems the Kindle packaging has moved on from the angular frustration free pack to a more conventional (yet smaller) square, retail-looking packaging.

Won't have time to play with it until later, though.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

My initial impressions on the Kindle (7th Generation) are now up. 

Sadly I got a bad unit (a bit of physical flaw), so will have to replace.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

sorry you got a bad one and good luck on the replacement...glad you like it...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sprry about your kindle. When will the new one arrive?


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Toby said:


> Sprry about your kindle. When will the new one arrive?


Friday or Monday, I'd guess. Let's look on the bright side: It gives me a chance to briefly compare two 7th generation Kindle e-ink screens side by side.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's true.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

My replacement Kindle 7 has cleared customs and should be out for delivery today. I'm happy about that, getting to do some Kindle comparisons over the weekend hopefully. 

Let's hope there are no quality woes with this particular one...


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

FearIndex said:


> My replacement Kindle 7 has cleared customs and should be out for delivery today. I'm happy about that, getting to do some Kindle comparisons over the weekend hopefully.
> 
> Let's hope there are no quality woes with this particular one...


OK, so the replacement Kindle 7 came and seems faultless. Am just now reading a book with the Amazon-recommended Verso clip-on light. The e-ink screen on this is perhaps a little lighter on the background with same level of text blackness as on my first unit. Touch works just as well and the Verso light seems good (for what it is) too.

I'll return to the experience in the review... But so far, so good.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh good. Glad you got a good replacement. Its always interesting to hear your opinions on the screens since you make it so detailed with great pictures.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ditto! So happy that you got a great replacement. Will look forward to your review & pics.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you, guys. Much appreciated.

The second part of my review, with photos, is now up: Kindle (7th Generation) review. 

TLR: Very good.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

FearIndex, you did a fantastic review....so much so, that now I want it! LOL! I keep thinking like you that I might still be dissapointed with the Voyage if the text can't be dark enough because of the layers. For me, my PW1 didn't have the problems that others had, other then the text wasn't dark enough. The PW2 wasn't that much different from the PW1, but I had really wanted the page flip thing right away on the PW2. So, even though I am keeping my fingers crossed about the darker text, I won't know until I get it, so I'll try very hard to see if I can hold off buying the Basic 7, until I see the Voyage. 
I don't know if you see what I see, but is the size of the font wider/thicker on the Basic 5 than on the PW? How about the Basic 7?


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Toby said:


> FearIndex, you did a fantastic review....so much so, that now I want it! LOL! I keep thinking like you that I might still be dissapointed with the Voyage if the text can't be dark enough because of the layers. For me, my PW1 didn't have the problems that others had, other then the text wasn't dark enough. The PW2 wasn't that much different from the PW1, but I had really wanted the page flip thing right away on the PW2. So, even though I am keeping my fingers crossed about the darker text, I won't know until I get it, so I'll try very hard to see if I can hold off buying the Basic 7, until I see the Voyage.
> I don't know if you see what I see, but is the size of the font wider/thicker on the Basic 5 than on the PW? How about the Basic 7?


Thank you.  Luckily Amazon has a generous exchange policy, so I guess your bases are covered either way!

Yes, the font seems a bit wider and thicker on the basic Kindle 5. The new Kindle 7 is between the five and Paperwhite. It seems as if darker shades of grey surround the Kindle 5 font, which makes it look thicker, whereas PW/Kindle 7 use more refined fonts that soften more towards the edges. I would love to have the option to use the Kindle 5 font on the touch Kindles to see how much is differences in screen generations and/or how much just in the font department.


----------



## Blessed (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed review, FearIndex!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks again FearIndex! Great detailed review. That's true that I can always return. I'm still going to try wait as I will get the Voyage soon enough, but who knows.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I posted the following yesterday in the review section, thought it might need to be over here as well.  Tomorrow is Kindle Day!  The more I read and do the comparisons, the most the new Kindle 7th Generation sounds like an updated Touch, i.e. the comment about the font size being between the Kindle 5 and the PW2 - as was the font on the Touch.  I will reserve my comments about that until it is in my hands and I've had a chance to play with it.  

"Thanks for the review, FearIndex.  I've been debating to get or not to get.  I have a Kindle 5 and a PW2.  I've recently found ways to mess around with the PW and get a better reading experience from it (use Helvetica font - which I hate - and up the light a bit) but I still prefer the old e-ink appearance, rather I should have said my OLD eyes prefer the old e-ink appearance.  So I just ordered the 7th Generation.  It is arriving day after tomorrow.  I can remember all the times I wished and even some of those times I wrote Amazon requesting a Kindle with the screen of the Kindle 5 but the features of the PW because I missed the features that I really enjoy, mainly Reading Time and X-Ray.  Looks like it's now here."  

Thanks again and Happy Kindling!


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Toby said:


> Thanks again FearIndex! Great detailed review. That's true that I can always return. I'm still going to try wait as I will get the Voyage soon enough, but who knows.


Yes, I meant you can order Kindle 7 afterwards if for some reason Voyage doesn't work for you. 

I think Voyage will be quite nice, though, so nice to hear what you think then!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry. I'm just trying to hold off getting it. LOL!


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

My New Basic just arrived a couple of hours ago.  So far, I LOVE it!!!  In comparing with the old Basic 5, there are differences such as weight and thickness but, as FearIndex said, it doesn't feel as bad as it looks.  The Basic 7 has similar fonts to the PW in that the 5 star Caecilia is roughly the same size as the 4 star on the Basic 5.  The background on mine seems to be a bit darker but the letters are also a bit darker.  And oh my goodness, is it ever zippy!  A few teething problems on remembering how to set up Cloud Collections but that is all sorted out and I have  downloaded 72 books so far.  

I didn't buy the cover because I really didn't want the weight it would add plus I'm not too fond of the Amazon cover.  That's a first for me as I always buy the Amazon cover.  I have 2 sleeves - 1 the Amazon zip sleeve which is no more (I purchased the one I have used) and a very pretty cloth sleeve I bought from one of the craftsmen at Etsy.  The Basic 7 fits in both but it's a bit snug.  No problems there.  

I feel certain that this will be my #1 Kindle and the PW2 will be the backup, only because of the light.  It will be a pleasure to have 2 Kindles that essentially have the same software.  No more storing books on the PW2 and transferring them over to the Basic to read.  

And I LOVE the new feature in Manage Your Kindle where you can mark a device as the default.  No need to worry about how to come up with a name to make the devices sort in the order of your choosing.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Now that you mentioned cloud collections, can someone point me to a guide? I never made collections in the cloud. I can do it on the Amazon site right?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting your review. It was great. Enjoy your new kindle.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats Vicki G.! 

Yes, I think the speed on the new Kindle (7th Gen) is a revelation especially when compared to the $69 Kindle 5. I guess some mental threshold has been crossed as I never noticed too much that PW1 and PW2 were faster than $69 Kindle 5 (although, of course, they are faster), but for some reason the latest Kindle is so fast (I guess it has the same power as PW2 but with much less pixels to draw on screen) that it finally really makes the old basic Kindle look, well, too slow to handle.

I've been keeping on reading with the new Kindle and the Verso Clip Light, nothing new to report - the touch works very well, speed is great and, of course, the text is impeccable. Having a clip-on light isn't optimal compared to lighted covers, but I've actually kept the light attached to the front cover of the cover all the time and that works in my use. The weight and level of lighting etc. itself are good, it is just a little more cumbersome to have an external light hanging off from the edge of the cover.

But yes, the new Kindle has certainly replaced both PW2 and $69 Kindle 5 for me as daily readers. Let's see what happens when the Voayge hits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Now that you mentioned cloud collections, can someone point me to a guide? I never made collections in the cloud. I can do it on the Amazon site right?


No, you make them on your Kindle or a Kindle app. You can use Kindle for PC, or, I suppose, Kindle for Mac, or the apps on a mobile device. If you make them on something other than the Kindle itself, I think you still have to import them the first time, though I could be wrong on that, it' set he middle of the night. 

I don't think Cloud reader has collection options...

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm weakening.......  ......but still trying very hard to hold off. 

BTW, the Verso is great. It holds onto my naked K5. I just got it yesterday.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

One small addition to my earlier review, if you want to call it that.    I guess I should post a disclaimer that this is what happens to ME.  I'm not used to handling a Kindle out of a case except for the Kindle 5 which didn't have touch screen so it was safe.  A couple of days in and I found myself having a lot of the same issues I had with the Touch.  The screen likes to respond to the touch of things other than my fingers!  Soooooooooo... trying to do this as cheaply as possible, but once again, preferring to go with the Amazon case, I drove to the nearest Best Buy (4 miles down the street) and purchased one there.  I was prepared for the $29.99 price but at check-out I was pleasantly surprised to find Best Buy's price was $24.99.    The amount of accidental screen strokes has come down because I close the cover when I'm not actually reading (i.e. walking from one room to another, etc.) but they still haven't gone away.  It's really strange too as sometimes I need to touch the screen several times for an intentional action.    And yet I'm still quite happy with the Basic.  Go figure!


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Vicki G. said:


> One small addition to my earlier review, if you want to call it that.  I guess I should post a disclaimer that this is what happens to ME. I'm not used to handling a Kindle out of a case except for the Kindle 5 which didn't have touch screen so it was safe. A couple of days in and I found myself having a lot of the same issues I had with the Touch. The screen likes to respond to the touch of things other than my fingers! Soooooooooo... trying to do this as cheaply as possible, but once again, preferring to go with the Amazon case, I drove to the nearest Best Buy (4 miles down the street) and purchased one there. I was prepared for the $29.99 price but at check-out I was pleasantly surprised to find Best Buy's price was $24.99.  The amount of accidental screen strokes has come down because I close the cover when I'm not actually reading (i.e. walking from one room to another, etc.) but they still haven't gone away. It's really strange too as sometimes I need to touch the screen several times for an intentional action. And yet I'm still quite happy with the Basic. Go figure!


Good to hear that additional insight. While you add the disclaimer this happens to you, I think your experience very likely is something that would affect others as well. Accidental touches on touchscreens are troublesome at times and it makes sense an IR touchscreen would have more such issues than a capacitive one.

That said, I haven't been able to get the Kindle 7 to react to non-finger touches - at least not on the level that would have made me notice. Mind you, I always "lock" my Kindle when not reading anyway, so I wouldn't have those "carry from one room to another" experiences to compare with. When reading, my experience on the touch has been indistinguishable from the PW2 on the Kindle 7, but that doesn't mean your experiences wouldn't happen on my unit as well - I'm pretty sure they would.

I will look to see if I have some experiences to add to this, but very valuable contribution Vicki G. and keep on reporting.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for your imput. Glad you got the cover for less money at BB.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Just finished a book last night on the Kindle (7th Gen) - it became a long night  - and while I can say once or twice I noticed the infra-red on Kindle (7th Gen) catching a keypress I would not have expected to register on the capacitive PW2 (me swiping or tapping the page intentionally but too lightly), I simply had no issues with accidental touches. Even a speck of dust dropping on the screen is easy to wipe off as long as it is done vertically (horizontal wipe construes as a page swipe), that doesn't register any ghost actions.

So, I remain happy with the new basic Kindle.

Also, the Verso clip-on got unexpected uses when I decided to use it to light some paper comics I was reading while the Kindle charged.  (The Verso is nice, one thing I would like it to have though is a chargeable battery.)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm happy that the Kindle is working out. I agree. We need a rechargable book light.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Larryb52, are you keeping your Basic 7th generation?  I know you got a Voyage but never saw any further mention.

Toby, you?  How about you liking your Voyage?

FearIndex, I don't remember if you're getting the Voyage too.  

Just wondering what everyone's opinions are.  

I'm definitely returning the Basic 7th generation, I much prefer the Basic 5.  I did get the Voyage.  Picked it up at Best Buy on Tuesday instead of waiting another month for it to come from Amazon.  It's VERY nice but going from a PW2, there isn't a huge amount of differences and I'm still trying to figure out if it is worth the $200.  The major differences I see is in the case and how to hold it to NOT turn the bezel into a launching pad! I guess this is what happens when someone gives me too many choices.  lol


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> Larryb52, are you keeping your Basic 7th generation? I know you got a Voyage but never saw any further mention.
> 
> Toby, you? How about you liking your Voyage?
> 
> ...


yes I'm keeping it as well, I need a backup to my backup  and I like it too much anyway, I sorta bond with my devices , it would be like sending a friend away ! , I am trading for credit my k3 a backup k5 and my PW2 , I have to because that's what I promised my wife and we have been married 38 years and I have kept my promises...plus she fusses because I sorta keep all my devices around where I sit when on my laptop and watching TV


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

That's too funny!  Actually, I bond with mine as well but AFTER I get over the initial fickle stage and decide who is bondable and who isn't.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> That's too funny! Actually, I bond with mine as well but AFTER I get over the initial fickle stage and decide who is bondable and who isn't.


your wiser than I, I have hardly ever seen technology I have not been interested in but after 2 days I usually keep it, the Voyage screen is fantastic, its the only word I can use for it and I have read about 300 pages so far and no eye fatigue and my eyes do get tired as I suffer from dry eyes and take drops. My wife would say to put the darn thing down (fill in device) and she would be right...


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

larryb52 said:


> your wiser than I, I have hardly ever seen technology I have not been interested in but after 2 days I usually keep it, the Voyage screen is fantastic, its the only word I can use for it and I have read about 300 pages so far and no eye fatigue and my eyes do get tired as I suffer from dry eyes and take drops. My wife would say to put the darn thing down (fill in device) and she would be right...


That's great!! Sounds like the Voyage is the perfect reader for you


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

larryb52 said:


> your wiser than I, I have hardly ever seen technology I have not been interested in but after 2 days I usually keep it, the Voyage screen is fantastic, its the only word I can use for it and I have read about 300 pages so far and no eye fatigue and my eyes do get tired as I suffer from dry eyes and take drops. My wife would say to put the darn thing down (fill in device) and she would be right...


I too have dry eyes that go through stages of being almost unbearable. Then it wouldn't make any difference how fantastic a screen is, eyes would still hurt. This is probably the reason we both like the bold font of the Basic. I would keep the Basic 7 for the features but the accidental page turns and font size changes really annoy the daylights outta me. And as far as just reading, the 5 works fine for me. If I HAVE to look something up on X-ray, I can always grab another Kindle.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just posted my review a few min's ago in the other thread about your V impressions. I love playing the jigsaw puzzle on the Basic K5, so it's a keeper. I'm not getting the Basic K7. Love the V!   Thanks for your review as well.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys! Yes, I ordered the Voyage at the same time with my Kindle (7th Generation), but since I was a little late in the game it won't be here until November. I will get the Voyage official cover today, though, it is out for delivery. Maybe I can do a literal Kindle cover review... without the Kindle! 

What concerns me most, personally, about the Kindle Voyage is the frontlit screen and its uniformity and how good/bad I feel it is for me. This will be something that only experience with the device can tell and further research on the limitations/attributes of the screen. Both PW1 and PW2 are imperfect screen-wise, but PW2 a generational improvement and my PW2 unit was good enough, if not good enough to stop me completely thinking about non-frontlit Kindles.  Voyage's place in all this remains to be seen.

So far, reading the Internet, I am hopeful that Kindle Voyage will improve text blackness and contrast. I am concerned about the frontlight gradient issue, i.e. top being more yellow while bottom is more cool toned. KBoards is perhaps not the best place to read such analytical experiences on the screen, so it doesn't hit the radar as much here (perhaps more representative of the reactions of average buyers - not that there is anything average about the great folk here , but for us whose eyes see such things this is more of a concern.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

As for my Kindle (7th Generation), it is too good to ever go away. Definitely a keeper, that little thing. Only thing that remains to be seen is whether or not Voyage will compete with it as my daily reader or not - and whether I'll look for a chargeable battery clip-on light at some point. PW2 and $69 Kindle 5 I think I'll retire to my Kindle lair.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I ordered on and am looking forward to it. I am of the minority who hates reading in the sunlight or more brighter conditions with the Paperwhite (that said, i love it in dim and dark conditions) and am excited to possible get the touch features without the shadows and that extra layer that takes away from my reading experience. Looks like a winner. Sold my ipad 3 so i could pick up the voyage too. more reading less tablet app time...


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

northofdivision said:


> I ordered on and am looking forward to it. I am of the minority who hates reading in the sunlight or more brighter conditions with the Paperwhite (that said, i love it in dim and dark conditions) and am excited to possible get the touch features without the shadows and that extra layer that takes away from my reading experience. Looks like a winner. Sold my ipad 3 so i could pick up the voyage too. more reading less tablet app time...


Congrats, northofdivision. I hope you enjoy it. And good to see the small, oft-misunderstood minority of "basic Kindle" users at KBoards stay alive and evolve. 

Funny thing, though. I actually might enjoy PWs more in bright conditions than in darkness. We are all individuals. Who knew.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> Congrats, northofdivision. I hope you enjoy it. And good to see the small, oft-misunderstood minority of "basic Kindle" users at KBoards stay alive and evolve.
> 
> Funny thing, though. I actually might enjoy PWs more in bright conditions than in darkness. We are all individuals. Who knew.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The PW is better to read in a lighted room/outside than in the dark. Today, in a lighted room, I picked up the PW, then the V. It was so obvious on my V. that the V's text was so much darker. So, you don't realize the differnce until both devices are shown together. On the Basic 5, you know the difference. I would love to hear your reviews of the Basic 5, Basic 7, PW & the V.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toby said:


> The PW is better to read in a lighted room/outside than in the dark. Today, in a lighted room, I picked up the PW, then the V. It was so obvious on my V. that the V's text was so much darker. So, you don't realize the differnce until both devices are shown together. On the Basic 5, you know the difference. I would love to hear your reviews of the Basic 5, Basic 7, PW & the V.


I have chosen to go with the basic models, I like the k7, it has all the software updates and touch and works, my voyage went back. It just has too many bugs and IMO I just want to for lack of a better word keep it simple and I have had too many issues with it and not going through multiple returns to get it right. The k7 has nice dark text as well and I enjoy reading on it, that is what it is about not playing with lights. You loose yourself in the technology...just my 2 cents...


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks, guys, for posting your varied reasons for why and how you use basic and lighted Kindles. It shows great diversity.

Amazon confirmed yesterday they had received back my faulty K7 (the one with the plastic sticking out), so that chapter is closed. The replacement unit I got is great.

Kindle Voyage should be here in mid-November. In any case, I'm keeping the Kindle (7th Generation).


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry Larry. It is dissaponting. However I'm happy that you like your Basic K7. Thanks for your review.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Toby said:


> The PW is better to read in a lighted room/outside than in the dark. Today, in a lighted room, I picked up the PW, then the V. It was so obvious on my V. that the V's text was so much darker. So, you don't realize the differnce until both devices are shown together. On the Basic 5, you know the difference. I would love to hear your reviews of the Basic 5, Basic 7, PW & the V.


I've stated, though not recently, and maybe not publicly, that the only place I really enjoyed reading on my PW2 was at work under the flourescent lights. But at home, under incandescent lighting, it just didn't get it. Since I got the Voyage I've been having 2nd thoughts about it and whether it was actually worth the $200 so last night I went to bed to read and took ALL of the Kindles with me to look at for comparison sake. Although there isn't a lot of difference between my PW2 and the V, there IS enough of a difference to make it an enjoyable experience. Not so much with the PW2 and the PW2 screen is a good screen. I had one of those awful PW1 so I'm speaking from experience. The V has it all except that I don't see the fonts as being much darker but they are much sharper. I think. I don't know!! They even look a tiny bit bigger? I flunked articulating!

I've had accidental page turns with the V but they were more in the vain of "operator error" than anything else. Whereas, with the K7, it's just that dang over-sensitive screen like the Touch had. And it looks like both Larry and FearIndex don't suffer from that problem. Maybe it's just a "girl" thing.  Anyway, my K7 is being packaged up today and returned to Amazon for a credit. The V will be my main reader and if I have days where my eyes are telling me not to read but I insist on it, I'll use the K5.

To let you know how bad my imagination is, I named the V Vicki's Voyages.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, I love that name. Mine is Toby's Adventure. Someone else thought of that one, but I liked it. Glad you like your new V. If Amazon would just get on the ball & make it so we can adjust the with & size of the fonts, that woukd make it so much better. I do find the text darker, because there is less of that light glaze in front of the text. Yes, it's hard to explain. At least that is what I see. I still like my K5 as well.


----------

